# Riverside Twister Tails?



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone know where to buy Riverside Twister tails online? Like the ones that WalMart USed to carry? All of the WalMarts had boxes after boxes of these things each spring. Different colors, tubes, grubs, etc. Then they stopped ordering them. They are the ones that are YUM fortified. I know they carry your typical white, chartreuse, and pink, but I need to find some of the other colors that used to be in the assortment box. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.riversidelures.com/

You may find what you are looking for at the above URL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Grumpy,

THanks for the link. That's the riverside link, but they still don't have the packs of grubs listed. I wonder if that is something that was made for WalMart specifically or something.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

I have seen them at Galyans in dublin but I dont know if they have one close to you.


----------

